# If you like your dog to wear coats...



## ponyparty (28 September 2017)

...don't bother getting a Manchester Terrier, because NOTHING nice ever fits them. Grrrrrr.

I just want a nice coat that will fit the "whippety dober-dog"!!!
Tried normal coats - too big round the tummy, or shoulders, or neck. 
Tried whippet/Italian Greyhound coats - they're TOO whippet shaped. He's actually quite straight along the back, but has that deep chest and tiny waist (unlike his owner, ha). And the belly strap seems to fasten too far back and cover his winkie so he can't pee. 
Had two coats that fitted ok-ish (if a little funny looking) last year, but he's now outgrown them both and they were bloomin' expensive, plus one wasn't washable so stunk to high heaven after a while. 
Bought him one from Ruggles with my rug order for the horse, because they just looked so cute and I am a sucker. It's a lightweight one, as it's too warm still for anything lined but he hates the rain. But it's miles too big round his tummy! Going to have to borrow a sewing machine I think, I'm determined to make it fit. 

Anyone else got an annoyingly shaped dog they can't get things to fit for? Any suggestions? I've heard Equifleeces are good but I just don't like them that much, I prefer the look of a proper coat.


----------



## Hexx (28 September 2017)

Try Rhapsody Rugs - she makes dog coats and does a made to measure service.

http://shop.rhapsodyrugs.co.uk/


----------



## Annie B. (28 September 2017)

Not what you want to hear but Equifleece is definately worth ago. I struggled with a coat for a Boston terrier they either were to rigid on her sides and she wouldn't walk our they stuck out like wings at the back of the coat and let all the draught in anyway. Tried the Equifleece and it follows her shape beautifully, wash well and dry really quickly. You say you are going to alter a coat, could you maybe get a pattern for one and pick the fabric and detailing to suit your dog and make one.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 September 2017)

i recently bought a buster waterproof jacket for my terrier who is long backed and is a dog.  it is a really good fit and seems to stay put.it has elastic leg straps which i havent used.  they do heavier weights for winter so may be worth a look, they arent expensive...


----------



## ponyparty (28 September 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I hasten to add that I am like a bull in a china shop when it comes to sewing, so my attempt at altering will probably result in me binning the wretched coat 

Will look at rhapsody rugs - made to measure hadn't crossed my mind, think I just thought they'd be too expensive but she looks very reasonable, 
Also those Buster ones look like they could do the trick - but they always do in the pictures! There's really no way of telling unless I can try one on him. Will have to see if anywhere stocks them.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 September 2017)

ponyparty said:



			Thanks for the suggestions! 

I hasten to add that I am like a bull in a china shop when it comes to sewing, so my attempt at altering will probably result in me binning the wretched coat 

Will look at rhapsody rugs - made to measure hadn't crossed my mind, think I just thought they'd be too expensive but she looks very reasonable, 
Also those Buster ones look like they could do the trick - but they always do in the pictures! There's really no way of telling unless I can try one on him. Will have to see if anywhere stocks them.
		
Click to expand...

if you look at the details it gives neck ,chest and length measurements and i found them accurate.  it fits with velcro so there is a fair amount of adjustment...


----------



## puppystitch (28 September 2017)

Second vote for equafleece - I've got a couple of them now. You can call them with your measurements, they're very helpful


----------



## Blanche (29 September 2017)

FB has a number of MT pages. This is a group I'm a member of , it maybe worth joining and asking what they all use.https://www.facebook.com/groups/1452095491716121/


----------



## Antw23uk (29 September 2017)

I wonder if i can get away with another year with my collies outgrown, ripped and not very rain proof coat! Probably


----------



## ihatework (29 September 2017)

Fellow rain hating MT owner completely 'gets' the issue.

Best I've found are comfort zone thick fleece (mini version of the horse rugs), go fractionally short in the length and you then get perfect chest/neck.

For the thin waterproof I found a hidden gem in the form of a stand at local horse trials - there is a lady who makes dog coats/wool horse rugs etc and sells them around the Gloucestershire BE scene. Perfect fit! If you are anywhere near Dauntsey she will likely be there this weekend.


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 September 2017)

Two weeks ago I shaved my min poodle naked naked naked and left her with some rather stylish poms.  Her alter ego is Vicky Pollard and as her birthday is coming up, thought I might try to find her a pink shell suit to keep her cozy this winter when out walking/chavving.  

Took her to PaH, obviously to her it was the best birthday EVER.  And to my amusement she managed to "pull" a rather nice looking chap (two legged variety).  That girl knows how to work the poms.  

However I did find it rather hard to find her an outfit that fit her well.  It would seem that a poodle with the correct shape is rare...


----------



## Morag4 (29 September 2017)

I bought some whippet/greyhound fleece body warmers for my hard to fit nekids, from this company, they do a straight back option and they do made to measure coats also, good quality.

https://togsfordogs.net


----------



## oldie48 (29 September 2017)

A third vote for Equifleece. I love the way they fit, keep the wet and mud out, wash very easily and I think they look good too. my BTs wore them to keep them clean on muddy walks or on the beach or when it was raining to keep them dry. I've got two which I hope Stanley will grow into.


----------



## ponyparty (2 November 2017)

I really didn't want to, because I'm really not keen on the way they look - but I've ordered a couple of Equafleeces. One in green, one in neon yellow for gloomy winter walks. 
They're easily washable and everyone seems to rave about them, and the tankies cover your dogs chest/tummy - so I have bowed to peer pressure 

Still going to look for a nice waxed jacket or similar for smart though. Thanks for all the ideas guys!


----------



## ponyparty (2 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			Fellow rain hating MT owner completely 'gets' the issue.

Best I've found are comfort zone thick fleece (mini version of the horse rugs), go fractionally short in the length and you then get perfect chest/neck.

For the thin waterproof I found a hidden gem in the form of a stand at local horse trials - there is a lady who makes dog coats/wool horse rugs etc and sells them around the Gloucestershire BE scene. Perfect fit! If you are anywhere near Dauntsey she will likely be there this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no wish I'd seen this before! Just googled those comfort zone ones, I'm going to get one of these I think! 

If you see that lady out and about, get her card or something and post her deets here?


----------



## BallyJ (2 November 2017)

I'm going to admit i hated the equi fleece  

Sent them my V Short-legged Jack Russell's sizing & it still doesn't fit, her legs get stuck in it when she runs so ends up like a jack Russell/Seal hybrid (does allow for easy catching though)

i only use mine for drying off when were in the house now


----------



## ponyparty (2 November 2017)

BallyJ said:



			her legs get stuck in it when she runs so ends up like a jack Russell/Seal hybrid (does allow for easy catching though)
		
Click to expand...

bwahahaha sorry but that is hilarious... poor mite! hopefully Frank, with his long legs, will be ok - I'll be sure to have the video camera running the first time he wears it just in case though 

Well they've just arrived and they look.... like a pair of fleeces (exactly what they are!). Oh well, I'll see how he goes in them. If I can find time to figure it out, now that photobucket is defunct, I'll post a pic, for the sake of cuteness.


----------



## Bearin' it (2 November 2017)

I don't think you will be disappointed with the equafleece, and they are shower-proof.  For real waterproof have a look at Hurtta.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (26 November 2017)

Very strange that I've come across this thread! We have recently adopted a rescue puppy from Bosnia. She looks like a small Doberman or a huge long legged daschund! I'm sure there is some Manchester terrier in there. When we recently tried to get her a coat the Large sizes didn't fit her deep racing dog type chest (which is bizarre as I've seen more meat on a Butchers pencil!) instead we opted for a jumper which has some stretch in it.


----------



## danda (26 November 2017)

I got my little dog's Hurtta coat through a company called Active Hound, who were helpful and competant. It arrived very quickly and fits which for a dog with her shape is amazing.


----------



## meesha (26 November 2017)

Another vote for equafleece, you can put them in was h with no detergent just on a wet spin and u don't need to dry them!  I take collie to work so she wears one am one pm then both r washed/spun for next day!   Hotter dog do cheaper ones but less sizes and my sister has the large for her lurcher who wears it at night through winter to keep him warm !


----------



## Carlosmum (26 November 2017)

Another equafleece fan here!  Sasha is a beddy/whippet , she has a 'jumper' and a rug ( she prefers the rug ) it has a polo neck and belly strap rather than front leg sleeves!


----------



## neddy man (26 November 2017)

Blizzard greyhound coats are more straighter back than the whippet coats,( buy from jan's gifts they are cheaper ) or look at Lilly buds website for a mixture of coat styles .


----------



## horsemadelsie (26 November 2017)

I love the hurtta coats- they're really adjustable on the neck, chest, belly and back length- my JRT who looks a bit whippet-shaped didn't fit into any of their sizes on the chart, but as advised I went slightly bigger and it fits her perfectly, once I'd done up the elastic toggles to her sizing. It even fits my shorter-but-longer cross breed, he manages to pee on the belly of most coats (poor aim!) but avoids this one every time!
They are also brilliantly waterproof and the winter one keeps the wimpiest JRT from shivering in the snow!


----------

